#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw Project (DHZ Sub)

## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Hallo allemaal,

Het project ligt al een hele tijd klaar maar door tijdgebrek en geen zin nooit echt begonnen maar nu vandaag de stoute schoenen aangetrokken. Ik ben begonnen aan de bouw van de DHZ sub. Vanavond de 2x mal gemaakt voor de handgrepen. Eerste was niet netjes genoeg naar mijn mening. Begonnen aan 1 zijpaneel. Ik dacht dat ik ook een 15mm frees had maar helaas die moet ik dus nog even gaan kopen morgen. Maar vond het ook wel weer welletjes dus nu gestopt.

Ik wil er om te beginnen maar eens 2 gaan bouwen en dan als ze bevallen nog wat bij bouwen.

Het resultaat van vanavond...



Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!

Grt.
Fred.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

na nog een avondje klussen. Helaas 2 foutjes gemaakt... een keer liep helaas de frees geleider weg... maar dat valt weg te werken. En helaas nog een aftekenfout op het achterpaneel gemaakt :S Helaas heb ik het gat een cm uit het midden gezet. Baal er erg van maar morgen even een nieuwe halen.

Wel heb ik besloten dat ik de aansluitingen iets lager onderin de kist maak omdat ik dit gevoelsmatig een fijnere plek vind :S









Morgen dus even een nieuw plaatje halen en weer verder. Hopelijk al het freeswerk afronden en dan eens kijken om hem zaterdag eens in elkaar te schroeven zonder lijm.

----------


## 2mancrew

Welke  speakers wil je er in gebruiken ?
Ben nieuwsgierig.
Die subjes klinken erg goed  ;-)

greetz

Ed

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

@ 2mancrew, ik ga ze gebruiken met de 18sound woofer erin. Ben erg benieuwd naar het uiteindelijke resultaat. 

Zo ik ben met het bouwen ook weer een behoorlijk stuk verder. Kwam nog een paar kleine foutjes tegen in de tekening? De Innersidepanels waren te groot? Misschien een zaagfout verder niet naar gekeken nog en gewoon opgelost  :Big Grin:  Vandaag heb ik alle hardware besteld voor de sub, statief flens, Speakons, enz... Hoop het van de week binnen te krijgen.

Ik heb een paar kleine dingen die voor mijn gevoel en naar ervaring beter zijn nog gedaan. Ik heb de uiteinden van de poorten zowel in de kist als aan het frontpaneel ook nog halfrond afgefreest. Zodat hier minder last zou kunnen ontstaan van vreemde bijgeluiden? In de caraudio deed ik dit ook altijd omdat dit werd geadviseerd...

Nog wat foto's horen erbij natuurlijk... maar die volgen nog. Ik kan niet uploaden naar Tinypic nu...

----------


## kvdb013

Zo te zien gebruik je geen berken multiplex, wat is hier de rede van(word toch sterk aanbevolen)?
je steekt er wel de 18sound speakers in(best prijzig) maar bespaard dan op het hout.
ik heb ze zelf ook gebouwd met de 15nlw9500 en dat werkt goed kan ik je zeggen  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

De reden is dat hier bij de houthandels gewoon geen plaat berken te krijgen is. Ik ben er bij verschillende geweest die het alleen niet hebben en niet willen bestellen want het is maar 1 plaat krijg je dan te horen. Ik wil gewoon eerst eens kijken hoe deze kast het doet en dan eventueel meerdere bouwen. Ik wil niet gelijk 2 hebben en mocht het om wat voor reden dan toch niet bevallen met 2 kasten over zitten.

Ook zeggen de houtboeren dat het weinig verschil maakt met wat ik nu heb? Wat is het grote voordeel van Berken? Voorheen maakte ik alles van MDF?

Nog een kleine toevoeging en vraag, waar en hoeveel dempingsmateriaal Dacron hebben jullie gebruikt?

----------


## kvdb013

Het voordeel van berken: hard licht en stijf! 
Het is niet voor niets dat alle grote merken berken gebruiken. 
Wat betreft het te gebruiken dempings materiaal: geen!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Als ik het google is het wel iets stijver maar kwa sterkte maakt het elkaar niet zo heel veel. Dichtheid licht volgens wikipedia rond hetzelfde nivo. Maar het maakt me ook nieuwsgierig of dit verschil in houtsoort nog is terug te merken in klank.

Hoeveel dhz subs heb jij gebouwd?

----------


## kvdb013

Zoals ik al zei: waarom denk je dat nagenoeg alle speakermerken berken gebruiken? 
Stijfheid van klankkasten is zeer belangrijk ivm het resoneren van de kast. 
Daarbij komt berken op de 1e plaats als ook om de eerder genoemde factoren.
ik zelf heb twee van deze kasten gebouwd.

----------


## djspeakertje

Berken multiplex bestaat vaak uit aanzienlijk meer lagen fineer (13 lagen voor 18mm hout als ik me niet vergis), waardoor het materiaal vele malen sterker is dan bijvoorbeeld het 5-laags (Meranti?) multiplex dat je nu gebruikt. Overigens is berken multiplex gewoon bij de bouwmarkt te verkrijgen, en je gaat mij niet vertellen dat er geen Gamma/Multimate/Hubo/Formido in de buurt zit. 


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

In 15mm is het niet te krijgen. Wel 18 of 12 inderdaad... Zelfs gamma die veel meer hout heeft dan de gemiddelde bouwmarkt heeft het gewoon niet hier. Helaas.

----------


## SPS

en 13 laags 18mm berken heb ik nog nooit gezien bij de bouwmarkten!
Dan moet je echt naar de echte houthandel toe, en die moeten het ook nog vaak bestellen voor je.....

11 laags 18mm komt meer voor, en is volgens mij ruim voldoende voor goed ge-braced subs

13 laags kom je vooral tegen bij subs van boven de 2500 euro, en die zijn we toch niet zelf aan het bouwen???

Naar mijn idee is het belangrijker om A/AA kwaliteit te gebruiken. Dus, geen open ruimtes, alle kwasten uitgesneden en vervangen door hout (de typische ovaaltjes), en de toplaag zonder fouten.

En: voldoende bracen op de juiste plekken! (a-symmetrisch op het oppervlak)

@dj speakertje: Hij gebruikt 7 laags. Wel goed tellen hoor! :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Gezien de grootte van de sub en de hoeveelheid bracing verwacht ik niet echt problemen.
Alleen zal het lastiger zijn de randen af te werken, de structuur van het hout is een stuk grover.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Gezien de grootte van de sub en de hoeveelheid bracing verwacht ik niet echt problemen.
> Alleen zal het lastiger zijn de randen af te werken, de structuur van het hout is een stuk grover.



Kijk das fijn. Ik moet zeggen dat het berken vrij gemakkelijk en netjes gaat. Afrondfrees erlangs even schuurpapiertje 180 erlangs en het is spekglad. MaarSander, zal er hoorbaar verschil zijn tussen berken en meranti in dit geval?

----------


## MusicXtra

Belangrijkste bij een kast is dat deze zo stijf mogelijk is, zoals ik al eerder schreef is dat bij dit ontwerp zeker het geval.
Je zult dus geen verschil horen met een berken kast.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Belangrijkste bij een kast is dat deze zo stijf mogelijk is, zoals ik al eerder schreef is dat bij dit ontwerp zeker het geval.
> Je zult dus geen verschil horen met een berken kast.



Duidelijk antwoord dankjewel. Ik zal morgen de laatste fotos online gooien...

----------


## djspeakertje

Aanstaande woensdagavond moet ik weer werken (Gamma), zal toch eens tellen hoeveel laagjes wij hebben liggen. 

@SPS: Die buitenste twee laagjes zijn zo flinterdun dat ze niet of nauwelijks bijdragen aan de stijfheid van het materiaal.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> @SPS: Die buitenste twee laagjes zijn zo flinterdun dat ze niet of nauwelijks bijdragen aan de stijfheid van het materiaal.
> 
> 
> Daan



Echt wel! Die buitenste laagjes dragen juist heel veel bij aan de stijfheid. Bij buiging ontstaat juist in de buitenste laag de meeste rek.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ja, maar omdat ze zo dun zijn dragen ze minder bij dan de dikkere binnenlagen. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

De middelste laag draagt zelfs helemaal niets bij.  :Cool: 
Kijk eens naar truss, daar zit in het midden ook helemaal niets en toch is het sterk.

----------


## djspeakertje

De middelste laag zorgt voor de afstand tussen de buitenste lagen. Als je een stuk truss over de lengte doorzaagt is 'ie ook niet zo sterk meer...


Daan

----------


## pilot

Heel vaak is het zogenoemde berken bij een bouwmarkt.populieren multiplex.er zijn bouwmarkten die dat ook eerlijk zeggen.dan is er ook nog verschil tussen fins en russisch berken multiplex.kan je vaak zien aan de prijs en plaaatafmetingen.244x122 tegen 143x143.

----------


## teunos

De middelste laag draagt juist wel bij aan de structurele integriteit van de plaat. Ooit jezelf afgevraagd waarom een plaat altijd een oneven aantal lagen heeft?

----------


## MusicXtra

Natuurlijk zit de middelste laag er niet helemaal voor niets maar deze draagt niet bij aan de stijfheid. (ok, buiten het afstand houden van de middelste lagen dan)

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Poefff das weer een flinke discussie. Feit blijft dat onder de beste houtsoort het dus berkenmultiplex moet zijn.

@ djspeakertje, als jij ervoor zorgt dat de gamma in Gorinchem dat hout heeft dan haal ik het voortaan daar. Maar zorg dan ook dat ze het netjes verzagen en niet met een afwijking van soms wel 3mm...

----------


## kvdb013

Ik zie zo even snel dat er in Gorinchem ook een Pontmeyer zit, daar kun je zowiso berken halen! 
Voor in de toekomst
dan he  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

hey dat is inderdaad een goeie! daar heb ik helemaal niet aan gedacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## drbeat

> Poefff das weer een flinke discussie. .



Off Topic:
Wel grappig die discussie....Ik heb aardig wat letters gegeten kwa constructieleer, en zie hier wel wat redenatiefouten in het constructieve gedeelte, voornamelijk in de essentie. Maar wat grappiger is, men vergelijkt truss met multiplex. geloof dat het niet echt kloppend meer is. Truss is een 3D raamwerk, wat gelang de belastingen en opleggingen in 3D moet worden uitgerekend, en welke bestaat uit knopen en staven, welke op zowel druk als trek kunnen worden belast, en zelfs op afschuiving in het materiaal zelf (zeker dichter bij het steunpunt een punt om rekening mee te houden). 
multiplex mag men rekenen als een monogaam materiaal wat op trek druk en drwarskrachten kwa sterkte in alle 3 de factoren een andere rekenwaarde kent. Immers heeft hout, wel de mogelijkheid om trek op te nemen maar dit is vele malen minder dan dat dat hout Druk op kan nemen.  Afschuiving cq dwarskracht kan hout ook wat minder hebben. Deze berekening is al minder complex. 

Affijn, hier kun je al weer wat meer vinden hierover... En dit is nog maar het 0,0001 % van het vak Constructeur.

Wat wel zo is, door de opbouw van multiplex in zowel de gelaagdheid, als dat de houtnerf haaks op elkaar wordt geplaatst tijdens het productie proces, worden de eigenschappen van de gebruikte houtsoort verbeterd.

De reden dat multiplex altijd bestaat uit een oneven aantal lagen is ook heel simpel uit te leggen. door krimp en uitzetten gezien vanuit de kern van je materiaal zul je om een rechte plaat te houden altijd een gelijk aantal lagen zowel links als rechts van je kernmateriaal (dat is de middelste fineerlaag) moeten toepassen. anders is de garantie dat hij krom trekt gegarandeerd.  Ik heb ergens nog een complete publicatie van de stichting hout die de eigenschappen van diverse multiplex platen uiteen zet en de eigenschappen behandeld per product. 

On Topic,


Worden mooie subjes, dat zie ik wel!! is een mooi ontwerp. Ik zelf heb het BR115 ontwerpje gebouwd, Vond dat erg leuk om te doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

@TS: Google is your friend. :Cool: 
@Drbeat: Natuurlijk kun je truss niet vergelijken met multiplex, waar het om ging was aan te tonen dat de lagen naar buiten toe steeds belangrijker worden voor de buigstijfheid, dit omdat hier de grootste trek en drukkracht optreed. De middelste laag krijgt bij buiging nauwelijks trek of drukkrachten te verwerken.
De vergelijking met truss was misschien niet goed gekozen, beter is het om te vergelijken met sandwichpanelen met honingraat vulling.

----------


## kvdb013

> De reden dat multiplex altijd bestaat uit een oneven aantal lagen is ook heel simpel uit te leggen. door krimp en uitzetten gezien vanuit de kern van je materiaal zul je om een rechte plaat te houden altijd een gelijk aantal lagen zowel links als rechts van je kernmateriaal (dat is de middelste fineerlaag) moeten toepassen. anders is de garantie dat hij krom trekt gegarandeerd.



Om toch nog even dwars te liggen :Wink: 

bij ik een even aantal lagen heb je ook aan bijde zijden evenveel lagen! Alleen heb je dan geen hout maar een naad in het midden!

----------


## SPS

> De middelste laag draagt juist wel bij aan de structurele integriteit van de plaat. Ooit jezelf afgevraagd waarom een plaat altijd een oneven aantal lagen heeft?



Tegen kromtrekken! Beide buitenkanten moeten de nerf in dezelfde richting hebben. Lukt alleen bij een ongelijk aantal lagen.

Dat dat zo is, komt doordat krimp en uitzetting van hout een groter percentage is in de dwarsrichting dan in de lengterichting van de vezel.
Voeg maar eens een laagje toe aan multiplex of spaanplaat, bijv. door het aan EEN kant te fineren!
Een prachtig krom plaatje is je resultaat!
Dus altijd een even aantal lijmlagen en dus..... een oneven aantal lagen! Hoera!

----------


## NesCio01

> hey dat is inderdaad een goeie! daar heb ik helemaal niet aan gedacht



Als je de andere kant op fietst, heb je 150 mtr voorbij de Bazelbrug,
aan je linkerhand Nico 't Lam van NLCases, als die het niet heeft,
kun je 100 mtr eerder linksaf fietsen en het bedrijventerrein van 
Meerkerk oprijden (langs de A27). Daar vind je Skylite, die heeft het
zeker!

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> @TS: Google is your friend.
> @Drbeat: Natuurlijk kun je truss niet vergelijken met multiplex, waar het om ging was aan te tonen dat de lagen naar buiten toe steeds belangrijker worden voor de buigstijfheid, dit omdat hier de grootste trek en drukkracht optreed. De middelste laag krijgt bij buiging nauwelijks trek of drukkrachten te verwerken.
> De vergelijking met truss was misschien niet goed gekozen, beter is het om te vergelijken met sandwichpanelen met honingraat vulling.



begrijp ik...ik zal een plaatje morgen invoegen hoe zeg maar de trek en druk in je profiel verloopt van trek naar druk bij een belasting..dan zie je dat er altijd een nulpunt is waar bij de maximale trek en druk in een profiel altijd in het excentrisch midden ligt.. Overigens wel een reteinteressant onderwerp..   Sterkteleer en construreren...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Overigens wel een reteinteressant onderwerp..   Sterkteleer en construreren...



Zeer zeker een interessant vakgebied, heb ik ook regelmatig mee te maken met mijn ontwerpen, en niet alleen vanwege de rigging.

----------


## showband

> Tegen kromtrekken! Beide buitenkanten moeten de nerf in dezelfde richting hebben. Lukt alleen bij een ongelijk aantal lagen.
> 
> Dat dat zo is, komt doordat krimp en uitzetting van hout een groter percentage is in de dwarsrichting dan in de lengterichting van de vezel.
> Voeg maar eens een laagje toe aan multiplex of spaanplaat, bijv. door het aan EEN kant te fineren!
> Een prachtig krom plaatje is je resultaat!
> Dus altijd een even aantal lijmlagen en dus..... een oneven aantal lagen! Hoera!



aanvulling....
ook schilderen van hout aub aan twee kanten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> aanvulling....
> ook schilderen van hout aub aan twee kanten.



Dat is bij een luidsprekerbox niet nodig, het hout zit rondom zo vast dat het echt niet krom gaat trekken.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Als je de andere kant op fietst, heb je 150 mtr voorbij de Bazelbrug,
> aan je linkerhand Nico 't Lam van NLCases, als die het niet heeft,
> kun je 100 mtr eerder linksaf fietsen en het bedrijventerrein van 
> Meerkerk oprijden (langs de A27). Daar vind je Skylite, die heeft het
> zeker!
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Dat klopt ja. Ik kom ook bij Nico voor mijn cases. Alleen eigenlijk ook helemaal niet aan gedacht. Hoe stom kan ik zijn :S Maar wat ik daardoor wel denk is dat ik de volgende misschien wel gewoon laat frezen en als bouwpakketje ophaal  :Wink:

----------


## showband

> Dat is bij een luidsprekerbox niet nodig, het hout zit rondom zo vast dat het echt niet krom gaat trekken.



het ging hier over hout, aantal lagen, functie enz. Daarbij werdt 
"_Voeg maar eens een laagje toe aan multiplex of spaanplaat, bijv. door het aan EEN kant te fineren!
Een prachtig krom plaatje is je resultaat! Dus altijd een even aantal lijmlagen en dus..... een oneven aantal lagen!_" 

gemeld

daaraan voeg ik toe:
"_aanvulling.... ook schilderen van hout aub aan twee kanten_."

Ik weet dat een goed verwerkte DHZ-speakerkast stabiel genoeg is om te schilderen. echter:

1- het was hier een algemeen verhaal over hout. (multiplex in het bijzonder)
2-niet iedereen zet zijn pak hout per direct in elkaar. En als je coat of fineert VOOR de bouw gaat het ook bij de DHZ kast op.

disclaimer: Algemene info, die niet over MusicXtra speakers gaat, kan voorbij komen op dit forum.


*Pffffoeiii. geslaagd voor het examen?*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ik had jullie nog wat foto's beloofd maar helaas was dat nog niet gelukt. Tot zover even de foto's. Ik heb gisteren de boel allemaal verlijmd en in elkaar geschroefd. Staat nu lekker in de schuur want vandaag even geen zin... Deze foto's zijn de oude van toen het nog niet verlijmd was dus zat niet volledig vast geschroefd.







Zoals je ziet heb ik de aansluiting iets laten zakken. Waarom omdat ik dit fijner vind verder maakt het geen snars uit...

----------


## MusicXtra

Zie ik het goed dat je de kasten met een spuitbus wilt gaan spuiten?

----------


## kvdb013

Ziet er goed uit!
Zit het gat van de speaker er bewust nog niet in? Of is het geheel nog niet gelijmd? Is toch een stuk eenvoudiger te frezen zonder de opstaande randen.
Misschien een beetje mosterd na de maaltijd, maar ik heb ervaren dat met de 15nlw9500 de speaker tegen de grille komt bij een flink vermogen.  
Heb je de onder/boven/zijkanten langer gehouden? 
Dit is ooit eens ter sprake gekomen in het gelijknamige topic.
ik heb de roosters nu voor de kasten moeten plaatsen d.m.v afstand busjes en helaas kan er geen schuim meer tussen.
je kunt dit eventueel oplossen door het front panel geheel door te frezen en er dan een extra  plaat achter schroeven. 
Misschien iets om nu aan te denken omdat dit achteraf toch lastiger is.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Zie ik het goed dat je de kasten met een spuitbus wilt gaan spuiten?



@ Sander, ik spuit alleen de binnenkant van de poorten en van de handvaten met een spuitbus mat zwart. De rest van de kist gaat gewoon netjes in lak/warnex.

Het gat van de speaker zit er nog niet in omdat ik dit er echt pas in ga maken als ik de speaker binnen heb. Het front zit ook nog niet gemonteerd en geschroefd. Misschien dat ik nu door wat ik hoor wel de keuze maak om het front ook nog 5mm in te gaan frezen. Dan heb ik in ieder geval 5mm winst kwa ruimte.

Gisteren ben ik druk geweest om alle tekeningen netjes in autocad te krijgen om dit aan te kunnen bieden als pakket om te laten frezen voor een eventuele 2e sub.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je de bestanden in autocad hebt, stuur ze door naar mij als je wilt, kunnen andere bouwers er wellicht ook plezier aan beleven.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dat zal ik doen. Heb nu de helft klaar staan. Sander, klopte het trouwens dat de hoogte van het innerside panel van de handvaten iets te hoog is/was? Ik had deze ook netjes 5mm ingefreest maar had dan maar 190mm nodig kwa hoogte.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zo na een druk weekend van de week weer eens aan de gang. Ben wel druk geweest al met het autocad tekenen van de kasten. Laat deze binnenkort eens de weg van Sander op gaan zodat een ieder in het vervolg hier ook mee aan de gang kan.

----------


## VrijeVogel

> Als je de bestanden in autocad hebt, stuur ze door naar mij als je wilt, kunnen andere bouwers er wellicht ook plezier aan beleven.



Heb je nog een host nodig?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

helaas weinig werkzaamheden aan de sub maar wel weer wat onderdelen binnen gehad gisteren...

----------


## showtimesound

> Dat zal ik doen. Heb nu de helft klaar staan. Sander, klopte het trouwens dat de hoogte van het innerside panel van de handvaten iets te hoog is/was? Ik had deze ook netjes 5mm ingefreest maar had dan maar 190mm nodig kwa hoogte.



Ja , dat is inderdaad ook iets waar ik tegen aanliep! Verder klopte alles precies bij mij! Ik ben momenteel ook 4 kastjes aan het bouwen! Zie dat je al aardig op weg bent! Die autocad tekeningen zie ik ook heel graag verschijnen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zo even het stof eraf... De meranti multiplex kist staat in de schuur en daar gaat niets meer mee gebeuren. Liefhebbers? hij is nog niet klaar, voor de prijs van een plaat hout is tie van jou.

Maaarrrrrrr... De autocad tekeningen zijn klaar. Ik heb een aantal dingen aangepast naar eigen idee. Dingen gezien gebruikers ervaringen en dingen die voor mij misschien gewoon makkelijke handigheidjes zijn. Even alles op een rijtje,

- Vrijdag licht er waarschijnlijk een bouwpakketje klaar voor mij bij NLCases.
- Ik heb het voorfront van de speaker 2mm verder naar binnen gezet. Dus ipv 38mm tot de grill heb ik 40mm. Ik hoop dat dit genoeg is maar ik denk het wel.
- Bovenzijde komt er een statief flens in met een M20 schroefdraad aansluiting.
- Achterzijde, ik heb de connectorplaat veranderd. Er komen bij mij 2 platen in met een ronde NL4 erin. 1 onderin de kist. 1 bovenin de kist.
- Aan de boven en onderzijde van de kist heb ik doppen zitten welke zowel bovenop als onderop 2mm worden ingefreest. Om glijden te voorkomen en om eventuele druk met schuiven niet op het boutje te laten rusten maar op het hout over te brengen.
- Zowel de ingangen als de uitgangen van de poorten worden halfrond afgefreest om de flow naar buiten te verbeteren en mogelijk minder last te krijgen van poortruis. Misschien verwaarloosbaar maar in mijn caraudio verleden heb ik hier veel last van gehad. Ook andere delen die in de kist zitten worden halfrond afgefreest.

Volgensmij was dit het wel zo'n beetje. De kosten voor het frezen daar kun je zelf dus absoluut niet tegenop frezen! Voor mij is het aftrap zelf frezen ik breng het voortaan altijd weg.  :Big Grin: 

Ik houd jullie zeker op de hoogte en vrijdag zullen de eerst plaatjes naar voren komen. Oja, en ik heb nu wel Fins Berken Multiplex  :Big Grin: 

Grt.
Fred.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Het duurde iets langer door drukte met haastklussen maar ik kan morgenochtend het pakketje ophalen bij NL Cases... Word weer bouwen dus...!!!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zo dan... Afgelopen zaterdag het pakketje opgehaald. Gisteren op mijn gemak begonnen met bouwen. Maar dat freeswerk! Je kan er zelf dus echt niet tegenop frezen. Vanavond ga ik even wat foto's maken voor jullie zodat jullie dit ook eens kunnen zien.

De wijzigingen die ik tot nu toe heb gedaan bevallen me erg goed! Zet het geheel heel erg makkelijk in elkaar en weet zeker dat dit in de praktijk heel fijn gaat zijn voor mijn gebruik. Nu snel verder bouwen en kijken hoe dat klinkt...

----------


## teunos

Benieuwd! (tien tekens :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En onder het motto... Wij willen plaatjes zien... Daar zijn ze dan eindelijk... Sorry voor het lange wachten mannen.

Snapshot van voren. Met de statief flens er even los in gelegd. Ook zie je als je goed kijkt de verzinkingen voor de doppen aan de onderkant van een eventuele "stack" of voor 2 gemakkelijk te kunnen transporteren.


Vanaf de binnenkant gezien. Hij is nog helemaal leeg verder. Dit komt min of meer door een tekenfoutje van mij in Autocad. Morgen heb ik nieuwe poortpanelen en kan het hele binnenwerk er ook in.


Achterkantje, zoals jullie nu goed kunnen zien zijn er bij 2 connector plaatjes aanwezig ipv 1 grote heb ik gekozen voor 2 kleine. Waarom? Omdat ik het altijd zo'n rot gezicht vind om die doorluskabels te zien. Ik denk dat dat zo een stuk minder is en in ieder geval heb ik er een goed gevoel bij... Deze plaatjes zal ik morgen even goed op de foto zetten. Deze zijn aan de randen ook zodanig afgefreest dat ze precies in het gat vallen en daardoor weer beter te verlijmen zijn. (Dit kan goed tussen mijn oren zitten) 


Puur voor het gezicht heel even het front erin gezet. Hij is er alweer uit.


Ik zou zeggen brand maar los. Mochten jullie nog tips hebben zijn deze nog van harte welkom.

Grt.
Fred.

----------


## MusicXtra

Waarom heb je het frontpaneel niet ingefreesd?

----------


## kvdb013

> Waarom heb je het frontpaneel niet ingefreesd?



Ik denk omdat de ontwerper/architect dit niet getekend heeft.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Aha... Nu snap ik hem... Op zich kan het geen kwaad lijkt me? Of word de kast er zoveel stijver door? Zodra ik deze kist in elkaar heb zitten en de 2e gefinetuned is ga ik de tekeningen even doorsturen naar jou Sander. Echter het CNC filetje heb ik niet want die behoort aan de frezer. Ik kan wel vertellen waar ik ze heb laten frezen dan kan in principe iedereen daar gewoon terecht.

Ik ben nu meen ik 150 euro ex kwijt aan hout en het frezen. Ik moet de factuur nog krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk omdat de ontwerper/architect dit niet getekend heeft.



Dat klopt inderdaad, punt was dat je dan de freessleuven zichtbaar hebt in de poorten.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik ben nu meen ik 150 euro ex kwijt aan hout en het frezen. Ik moet de factuur nog krijgen.



Dat is per Sub? of voor 2 subs?  Is eigenlijk niet eens overdreven duur, zelfs goedkoop omdat deze kwaliteit berken ook niet goedkoop is. (65 euro ex per plaat als ik me niet vergis) 

Wanneer krijgen we eigenlijk de tekeningen van die Prospectset eens hier op dat forum??  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: ...

(zzzzz.....zzzzzz...zzzzz......Mengtafeldag.....zz  zzz...PROSPECT!!!.....zzzz...zzz....WAT EEN BAK LAAG EN DEFINITIE.....zzzz..zzzzz.....zzz....Joh doe dat mij maar, een prospectsetje met een kleine aanvulling door de daltons...zzzz.zzzz......  

DrBeat schrikt wakker.....uit een natte droom......  hahahaha  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

hahaha dat is de prijs voor 1 sub. uiteraard zit er dan nog wel je freeswerk aan voor het afronden van de kanten edg maar het is inderdaad niet duur.

Ik heb eventueel tekeningen beschikbaar in autocad. Deze verstuur ik binnenkort ook naar sander zodat iedereen die bij hem aanklopt ook deze tekeningen kan krijgen. Wel krijg je dan mijn versie met de 2 connector platen in de achterkant. Ook staat het front iets verder naar binnen dan anders. Ze zijn dus niet 100% gelijk aan de versie die sander heeft getekend.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wanneer krijgen we eigenlijk de tekeningen van die Prospectset eens hier op dat forum?? ...
> 
> (zzzzz.....zzzzzz...zzzzz......Mengtafeldag.....zz  zzz...PROSPECT!!!.....zzzz...zzz....WAT EEN BAK LAAG EN DEFINITIE.....zzzz..zzzzz.....zzz....Joh doe dat mij maar, een prospectsetje met een kleine aanvulling door de daltons...zzzz.zzzz......  
> 
> DrBeat schrikt wakker.....uit een natte droom......  hahahaha



Ik wil best een tekening maken van de Prospect set, een foto is wel veel makkelijker.  :Wink: 
Die natte droom kan gewoon werkelijkheid worden hoor, kwestie van ff sparen en vervolgens een setje bij me bestellen. :Cool: 
@vdlaan; die achterplaat kan ik waarschijnlijk wel aanpassen, dat front iets naar achter is prima, er waren wat problemen met conussen die tegen de grille kwamen.

----------


## drbeat

de inhoud van de subs zijn wel nog t zelfde gebleven neem ik aan... 

ik was overigens aan hout alleen al bij mijn twee subs en topjes rond de 250 kwijt...300 incl. btw en machine uren van de CNC....waren nog eens tijden daar....helaas heeft t bedrijf de crisis niet overleefd...goed bedrijf...redelijk nog in het werk maar werd de nek omgedraaid door het fallicement van een opdrachtgever en ze de omzet van een half jaar opeens als verlies mochten boeken waarna de banken opeens geld moesten zien......waardoor eigen opgeboud kapitaal voor de financiering van projecten opeens uit kwam op 0 en er dus geleend moest worden van die banken....enwas de doodsteek.... dat

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

De inhoud van de subs is niet veel gewijzigd. Ik heb het in min of meer overleg met sander gedaan. Ik ben niet heel ver naar binnen gegaan ik dacht slechts 2/3 mm.

Gisteren 6kg warnex besteld dus van het weekend eens lekker aan de gang. Eerst morgen de binnenkanten van de handvaten doen zodat dat ook netjes in de warnex staat. Kan ik gelijk even kijken/oefenen met warnex want het is de eerste keer. Binnenkanten van de handvaten is minder erg als het niet helemaal in 1x goed lukt...

----------


## drbeat

tempo in het rolleren houden is wel een must maar warnex werkt echt wel prettig...prima spulleke....

het lijkt een beetje eng met die zwarte dikke kwark drab maar eenmaal aan de roll is het zelfs beter werken dan normale verf...deze vloeit niet zo erg en druipers die zijn wel heel erg moeilijk te maken....kortom prima spul...

ik schilder hier steeds meer met warnex...die witte werkt t zelfde....voor de speelgoedkisten van mijn dochter heb ik alles in de witte warnex gezet....echt heel mooi en iedereen vraagt waar ik t heb laten spuiten...hahahahaha!!! succes met kwasten!!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dan moet dat goed gaan komen. Ik wil ok mijn stolp rackjes nog overtrekken in warnex als ik wat overhoud :P

----------


## sjig

Ik weet niet hoeveel kastjes je wilt verven, maar 2 kastjes en 6kg houdt je echt wel wat over hoor  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Voor nu heb ik er 1 en dan ga ik van de week de volgende in elkaar zetten. Ik heb helaas niet zo heel veel plek dus moet het helaas 1 voor een doen. Helaas moest ik gisteren onverwachts werken en de bouwmarkten vonden het nodig vrijdag avond dicht te zijn...

Dus heb helaas nog geen roller wel een bus Warnex in huis waar ik nog even over moet bellen omdat het betreffende bedrijf er mij een heeft gestuurd met een Deuk erin... Nu vind ik dat niet erg maar wil ik wel een b-stock prijs ervoor betalen. Ik heb namelijk bewust gekeuzen voor een niet gedeukte. De b-stock stond namelijk ook te koop voor 10 euro minder maar die heb ik opzettelijk niet gekozen. Dus dat mogen ze even gaan verklaren...

----------


## SPS

> Dus heb helaas nog geen roller wel een bus Warnex in huis waar ik nog even over moet bellen omdat het betreffende bedrijf er mij een heeft gestuurd met een Deuk erin... Nu vind ik dat niet erg maar wil ik wel een b-stock prijs ervoor betalen. Ik heb namelijk bewust gekeuzen voor een niet gedeukte. De b-stock stond namelijk ook te koop voor 10 euro minder maar die heb ik opzettelijk niet gekozen. Dus dat mogen ze even gaan verklaren...



Ik lig in een deuk als ik zoiets lees :Wink:

----------


## kvdb013

Beetje vreemd dat ze warnex als b-stock verkopen, het gaat toch om de inhoud? 
Een deuk in een blik verf kan gebeuren lijkt me.
maar ik geef je gelijk hoor, alleen vreemd van de webwinkel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Warnex heeft officieel een houdbaarheid van een jaar, daarna is het prima bruikbaar maar mag alleen nog als B-stock verkocht worden.
Een deuk in een verpakking zal ook zeker geen korting opleveren, dat gebeurd misschien bij kaviaar maar niet bij Warnex. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Normaal gesproken mag er geen deuk in een blik verf. Dan kan de coating aan de binnenzijde van het blik loslaten blahblah. Het maakt mij verder niet uit maar ik heb opzettelijk gekozen voor geen bstock.

Inmiddels staan de binnenzijden van de handvaten in de warnex. Wat een spul! Verwerkt echt super en dekt ook nog is top. Ik heb het niet voorgegrond gewoon zo erop. Droogd heerlijk snel in. Dat betekent dat ik dan vandaag gewoon de sub ook nog in elkaar kan zetten en verlijmen.

Fotos komen er straks aan.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Een deuk in een verpakking zal ook zeker geen korting opleveren, dat gebeurd misschien bij kaviaar maar niet bij Warnex.



Na een telefoontje met de betreffende shop krijg ik netjes een cadeaubon opgestuurd en ook werd hier nog duidelijk eens aangegeven dat een blik met een deuk een B-Stock blik is met bovengenoemde reden. Nu weet ik dat het misschien maar om 10 euro gaat maar het is meer het principe dat ik een A-Stock bestel en een B-Stock krijg. Zo kan iedereen geld verdienen zeg maar... Foto's laten nog even wachten.

Inmiddels staat de sub wel bijna volledig in elkaar. Vanavond nog het front erin zien te persen en dan is het tijd voor plamuur...  :Big Grin:

----------


## purplehaze

> en dan is het tijd voor plamuur...



Let op plamuur en warnex kan een probleem geven dat de warnex daar niet op hecht..

Ik weet zo niet welk type je moet hebben zodat je dat probleem niet hebt helaas.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

2k staal plamuur was het dacht ik????

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Resultaat... Ben er erg blij mee! Warnex is topspul. Nu gaan ik er snel nog een bestellen en deze ook opbouwen. Als ik er 2 heb gebouwd ga ik er pas mee woofers in zetten en wat mee doen. Wel nog even achter een Grill aan maar dat moet ook lukken.

Oja, de connector panelen zijn banaan geel geworden ipv oranje. Omdat ik geen zin had een veel te grote bus verf hiervoor te halen. Het lukt alleen momenteel niet om de foto's op tinypic te zetten helaas...  :Frown:

----------


## teunos

Ik heb dat nooit gesnapt al die problemen met foto's uploaden. Gewoon een photobucket account aanmaken en gas op die lollie. Daar is ook een Iphone app voor (misschien ook android?).

----------


## djspeakertje

Picasaweb werkt ook prima.


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zo het heeft heel even geduurd. Ik gebruikte voorheen altijd Tinypic naar alle tevredenheid. Helaas wil deze niet meer bij mij dus nu maar naar photobucket gegaan. Maar BOT

Hierbij de beloofde foto's. Vanavond gemaakt na het plaatsen van de aansluitingen en de statief flens. Er zitten nog niet de juiste schroeven in maar mijn vrouw vond het nodig de auto even mee te nemen waarin ik uiteraard de bouten en moeren in het zwart had laten liggen  :Frown:

----------


## drbeat

> Zo het heeft heel even geduurd. Ik gebruikte voorheen altijd Tinypic naar alle tevredenheid. Helaas wil deze niet meer bij mij dus nu maar naar photobucket gegaan. Maar BOT
> 
> Hierbij de beloofde foto's. Vanavond gemaakt na het plaatsen van de aansluitingen en de statief flens. Er zitten nog niet de juiste schroeven in maar mijn vrouw vond het nodig de auto even mee te nemen waarin ik uiteraard de bouten en moeren in het zwart had laten liggen



mooie kastjes!! das wel erg gaaf met dat geel in dat paneeltje... 

leuk he dat zelf bouwen!!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zelgbouwen is zeker leuk. Tevens kun je dan iets ook maken zoals jij het wil en handig is. Van de week speaker erin en kijken hoe en wat. Ook nog ff op padvoor een mooie grille.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er heel deftig uit, alleen heb je de verkeerde kleur 'oranje' gebruikt voor je aansluitpaneeltjes.  :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

een vraagje: Waarom zijn de reflexpoorten niet zwart gemaakt...?

----------


## drbeat

> Ziet er heel deftig uit, alleen heb je de verkeerde kleur 'oranje' gebruikt voor je aansluitpaneeltjes.



mmmm....ik zeg een terugroepactie om het BA oranje te veranderen in deze kleur geel....dan is t nog mooier.....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

misschien wel grappig om dat frontje ook geel te schilderen....  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> een vraagje: Waarom zijn de reflexpoorten niet zwart gemaakt...?



Misschien omdat zwart niet reflecteert?  :Cool:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Omdat deze niet zichtbaar blijven straks door de grill heen. De reden dat de plaatjes niet oranje zijn is eigenlijk omdat ik daar geen kleine hoeveelheid van kon krijgen. Toen ben ik op zoek gegaan naar iets aparts. Dat is gelukt volgensmij.

Sander ik zal jou ook morgen even de autocad files doorsturen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik heb zojuist iedereen die een verzoekje om de tekeningen had gedaan de tekeningen doorgestuurd.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Afgelopen dinsdag nog een mooie extra besteld voor deze sub(s)... binnenkort meer hierover...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zo stof er eens afhalen. Vanavond ben ik bij Sander langs geweest met mijn DHZ sub. Laat ik eerst zeggen dat de koffie goed was en het een gezellige leerzame avond was voor mij en het leuk was het gezicht eens in Real Life te zien.

Maar nu natuurlijk is mijn DHZ sub op de pijn bank gegaan bij Sander. Na wat verschillende metingen zijn er een aantal kleine dingen naar boven gekomen. Zo moeten de poorten bij gebruik met mijn Beyma 15G40 +\- 3 cm in gekort worden om er iets meer rendement uit te gaan halen. Er is een klein beetje ge-eqd en toen kwam er een hele nette degelijke sound uit. Dus nu snel de boel uit elkaar halen om die 3cm eraf te halen en snel de 2e in elkaar gaan zetten. Ik ga zeker bij Sander terug komen zodra mijn 2e sub klaar is om mijn hele setje te laten tunen. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe dit uit de verf gaat komen!

Maar toen... Heb ik een kleine luister sessie Brooklyn Audio gehad... Wat een fijn geluid komt hieruit zeg. Sander heeft van alles laten horen in totaal verschillende stylen muziek. Zo gedetailleerd gewoon een genot om naar te luisteren! Wat iedereen tot nu toe zegt over BA kan ik na vanavond alleen maar be-amen. 

Maar nu ga ik weer eens slapen en morgen snel de tekeningen aanpassen voor nummero 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En weer een kleine maar oooo zo fijne update waar ik het al eerder over had... De wielplaat  :Big Grin:  Ook netjes met warnex enz enz enz... Gewoon fijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## desolation

beetje laat om het te posten wrs, maar na enkele malen te warnexen heb ik toch terug gekozen om te werken met Trimite als ik kasten verf. wel met de borstel/roller, want om te spuiten is het een smerig goedje, maar de hardheid en robuustheid van Trimite is naar mijn ervaring toch een stuk hoger.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Voor de liefhebbers de tekeningen zijn online. Let wel even op dit zijn nog wel de tekeningen zonder de ingekorte poorten tbv de Beyma 15G40 die ik gebruikt heb! Deze moet je nog 3cm in laten korten of zelf doen natuurlijk.

https://mail.ziggo.nl/publications/i...180ebd31896e26

----------

